# Save Sibelius (??)



## nikolas (Jul 9, 2012)

From SOL, and Peter

Good morning everyone:

I am calling out to all Sibelius users and music lovers in general. As you may have heard last week Avid decided to close the UK offices of Sibelius, the world's leading software notation program. While this was purportedly done as part of "Avid's larger strategic reorganization", for Sibelius it means ripping the guts out of the program since all development occurs in the UK, under the inspired leadership of senior product manager Daniel Spreadbury. 

At this point it is up in the air what's going to happen to Sibelius. Word has it that development will be outsourced to the Ukraine or perhaps Daly City, California. Neither scenario makes any sense; developing a notation software program isn't a cookie cutter job but requires indepth knowledge of both music and music theory, and the history of the product. You can't just outsource that and start from scratch.

The Sibelius forum has been in uproar over the past couple of days with users expressing massive support in favor of Daniel and his team. Apparently this hasn't fallen on deaf ears, since now Avid management are seeking public feedback, here:

http://community.avid.com/blogs/avid/archive/2012/07/07/sibelius-community.aspx

If you haven't done so already, please go over there and express your concerns over Avid's policy in regards to Sibelius. We can't let Avid destroy a brilliant product because of a short-sighted attempt at cost saving or whatever it is Avid is thinking.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------

